# Solid Surface Countertops



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Thinking of dropping on some quartz countertopsaround 60sq/ft got a quote from Lowes on someproduct (no sealing yada yada) rather have a forum member benefit. Pm and we can talk.


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Go with real stone. That stuff is just ground up stone bonded by plastic. Like particle board made of stone. Just use a good sealer once every 10 years.You can usually tell the better sealer by the cost. $7 a quart sealer is not the same as $40 a quart sealer. If they are trying to tell you that stone has staining problems it is because they use inferior products and or don't know how to use them.

That quartz stuff has lost a lot of popularity and is on the way out. It will date your kitchen


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I 'd go with the nat stone as well. As stated a good quality sealer and maintain the stone with neutral cleaners willlast a long time. It is a lil pricey when it comes to restoration 10-15 years down the road but alot cheaper than buying new. good luck


----------

